# Name this worm and WIN!



## dampeoples

Ok folks, I've got a new worm mold coming in the next few days, and it's gonna need a name, which I'm gonna leave up to YOU. Submit suggestions here, as many as you want until the contest end. 

The contest will run until I get the mold, and add them to my site, PC Baits. It was supposed to ship today, but will probably not arrive until Tuesday, although there is a chance it'll be here Saturday, let's hope so, I have a tournament Sunday!!

The winner will receive two packs of worms, they are 5.5" long, and are fully round, no flat side, in one of the colors listed on the site, as well as two packs of shakey head jigs in your choice of size/color.

Thanks for playing along, you never know, it might be 'your' worm 

P.S. - Thanks BPJ!!


----------



## JustFishN

kickin' kiwi


----------



## Jim

It reminds me of a spine.

"Introducing the 5.5 inch kickin' kiwi *SP*ine!"

Don't be a spineless fool! You want to be in the money! You want to catch a fish of a lifetime? Where's your *SP*ine? LOL!


----------



## Anonymous

Krinkle Kut Worm. Ya know, like the french fry.


----------



## JustFishN

jimmyt said:


> It reminds me of a spine.
> 
> "Introducing the 5.5 inch kickin' kiwi *SP*ine!"
> 
> Don't be a spineless fool! You want to be in the money! You want to catch a fish of a lifetime? Where's your *SP*ine? LOL!



LOL that is too funny!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Hmmm,

PC'S RIBBED WORM



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab

PC Slither Worm


----------



## FISHING COP 623

PC Ribbed Paddle Tail Special.

Looks good for a "shakey head" presentation. 

I'll be happy to try 'em out for ya. LOL


----------



## cjensen

The PC DipStick.


----------



## taztoon

I would say "Winning RIBbon"


----------



## Icefisher15

Deadly Cactus! lol reminds me of a cactus.....


----------



## dampeoples

Got the molds today, I suck at the picture thing, but here goes, the pic above was a prototype flat sided.


----------



## wingshooter1002

id call it the PC Zipper Tease. one it looks sort of like a zipper, two it looks like it would tease some bass to bite.


----------



## robalo78

ribbed pickle


----------



## rdneckhntr

The Ruffeled Paddletail. The ribs remind me of the ones of ruffles potatoe chips...


----------



## dampeoples

Keep 'em coming! You can vote more than once  Got my eye on a few, but want to see some more before I decide, and thanks for playing


----------



## robalo78

the wormadillo...reminds me of an armadillo armor


----------



## wingshooter1002

ok here is a few for you. all with PC in front of them of course:

Ribbed Raider
Sizzle Stick
The Little Zipper
Ribbed Ribbon
Savvy Snake
Charisma (ka-riz-ma)
Finesse Magic Stick

thats all i have for right now.


----------



## rattletrap

Ringtail


----------



## wingshooter1002

how bout it? did you get the molds in yet? found a name you like?


----------



## dampeoples

I've got the mold, and have my eye on a name or two, wanting to let it run until this weekend, then pick, to give everyone a chance


----------



## cjensen

The ring-a-ding.


----------



## wingshooter1002

or the "antsy dancer" cause im getting antsy waiting to find out who the winner is! lol. wait a sec, the PC Antsy Dancer. got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Anonymous

Heres another,

"The Ringer"


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab

"The Bait With No Name?"


----------



## Jim

Here is another pic!

This thing is really more like a tapered crinkled french fry!


----------



## Anonymous

BRYCE said:


> Krinkle Kut Worm. Ya know, like the french fry.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Jim

Well folks,
I have just been informed that the name of PCBAITS new worm is going to be:

The Crinkle Cut Worm. They are 5.5 inches long.

I guess that makes Bryce the Winner of a free Bag.

Bryce, PM Dampeoples for the color you want. 

Remember Sterling makes his baits when ordered so you dont get some old baits that have been laying around. You will be shocked when you hold these in your hand and see how solid and thick these worms are.

Here is what I like, $4 bucks for 12. You cant beat that! These have never been seen by fish, this is truly the next generation of baits. PM Dampeoples for order questions. I will be putting mine in shortly.

Congrats Bryce on picking the winning name!
Good luck Sterling with your new worm, and thank you deeply for letting Tinboat members help choose the name. THANKS! =D>


----------



## JustFishN

Way to go Bryce!!


----------



## dampeoples

Thanks for letting me pick the collective Tinboats brain for ideas, BPJ is the man!!

I'll have these up hopefully tonight on the site, with a link back to Tinboats.net


----------



## Anonymous

WOO-HOO =D> Thanks dampeoples. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## dampeoples

Cool man! Registr on my site, and i'll hook you up with a nice gift certificate for your stuff, you can pick anything you want 

Thanks for the name!


----------



## Anonymous

Done & Done. Thanks again.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Congrates Byrce. I can save you the hassle of the mail if you just ship whatever you pick to my address :lol:


----------



## coop

the "Trogan Horse", the lure that tricks and deceives. Wait, you mean I'm too late, you picked the wrong name, wait, rename it ...coop


----------



## Jim

coop said:


> the "Trogan Horse", the lure that tricks and deceives. Wait, you mean I'm too late, you picked the wrong name, wait, rename it ...coop





Great first post! :mrgreen: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## coop

Thanks for the welcome, good to be a member.


----------



## mudcat1959

Beaver ring


----------



## Captain Ahab

mudcat1959 said:


> Beaver ring



Welcome aboard Mudcat - you need to read the whole thread - the name was picked last month


----------

